# Difference in names in passport and marriage certificate



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi All,

My marriage certificate shows my wife's name as Ms.Sweta Sharma, while her given name and surname in the passport is Sweta Prasad and Sharma respectively. In my passport, spouse name is added as Sweta Sharma.

When we lodge the visa application( type 189) will these cause any issues? She is the primary applicant btw.

Or should I go for re-issue of my passport to have Sweta Prasad Sharma added as my spouse name according to her given name in her passport?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My marriage certificate shows my wife's name as Ms.Sweta Sharma, while her given name and surname in the passport is Sweta Prasad and Sharma respectively. In my passport, spouse name is added as Sweta Sharma.
> 
> ...


I think it is enough you obtain an affidavit from a notary, stating that these name belong to the same person. Don't have to go through the trouble of obtaining another passport. My name has been spelt differently in all my documents except my passport, so i just got an affidavit.

But I'm not 100% sure about this in your case, so better get it reconfirmed from some of the senior members of this forum who might have better knowledge about this.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Have you produced your affidavit anywhere, anytime during the VISA process?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Please let us know if we are allowed to change the name in passport once the 189 visa is approved? Our EOI got approved today and if we change name in VISA application other than what is mentioned in EOI, then there will be a discrepancy.
Hence Please advice if we can change name in the passport once the visa is approved?

Thanks!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Please let us know if we are allowed to change the name in passport once the 189 visa is approved? Our EOI got approved today and if we change name in VISA application other than what is mentioned in EOI, then there will be a discrepancy.
> Hence Please advice if we can change name in the passport once the visa is approved?
> 
> Thanks!


Whatever the discrepancy may be, an affidavit can put it to rest. So don't worry!


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Affidavit not helping much in India, infact if my passport name could have been changed already if passport office accepted affidavit.
Another issue is there is no tatkal option available for NAME change, am not sure how I will manage to fix all the issue with the allocated 60 days period after EOI approval......

Thanks!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Affidavit not helping much in India, infact if my passport name could have been changed already if passport office accepted affidavit.
> Another issue is there is no tatkal option available for NAME change, am not sure how I will manage to fix all the issue with the allocated 60 days period after EOI approval......
> 
> Thanks!


What I meant was, the affidavit will help you clarify the discrepancies with the Australian immigration department. If it doesn't help you in India, just let it go. When you upload your documents after submitting your Visa application, upload a scanned colour copy of the affidavit as well. That should solve your issue!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> What I meant was, the affidavit will help you clarify the discrepancies with the Australian immigration department. If it doesn't help you in India, just let it go. When you upload your documents after submitting your Visa application, upload a scanned colour copy of the affidavit as well. That should solve your issue!


 You realise an affidavit is not a cure all. Why would they take your word for it? If they did that every waif & stray would have visas. What you need is evidence.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> You realise an affidavit is not a cure all. Why would they take your word for it? If they did that every waif & stray would have visas. What you need is evidence.


In that case, what other evidence would you suggest? I too had some discrepancy regarding the way my name was spelt in my passport and in other documents. So I was advised by this forum members to get an affidavit done (stating that my name is spelt in 2 different ways) in the presence of notary, which I did and uploaded. Hence I suggested the same to this person.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

thanks everyone, finally we planned to apply VISA with our names as on passport and then once VISA is issued, we planned to submit FORM929 for notifying DIAC regarding the change in name.....


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> thanks everyone, finally we planned to apply VISA with our names as on passport and then once VISA is issued, we planned to submit FORM929 for notifying DIAC regarding the change in name.....


Good decision! Hope that works out for you.


----------



## gahpieter (Mar 9, 2016)

shorefisher said:


> thanks everyone, finally we planned to apply VISA with our names as on passport and then once VISA is issued, we planned to submit FORM929 for notifying DIAC regarding the change in name.....



Hello Shorefisher,

Hope you are having a great time.

a very urgent question:

I am having three different names
1. Pieter in Passport and all educational Docs
2. Pieter Gaffur (Gaffur is a surname) in one of my past company (worked 8yrs back) ... I have no evidence in support of this name.
3. Pieter Kumar(K as a middle name) in rest of the companies, Bank Statement, License etc...

Will there be any problem in visa grant?
Which evidence or proof CO will ask?
Could you please tell me what kind of proof/evidence i need to prepare to upload for 189 visa?


----------

